
How Artificial Intelligence Is Changing Science - Errorcod3
https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-artificial-intelligence-is-changing-science-20190311/
======
Errorcod3
Exploring galaxy evolution with generative models:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.01114.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.01114.pdf)

Generative models open up the possibility to interrogate scientific data in a
more data-driven way.

